# Vacation Time before putting in notice



## trgt15tl (Nov 10, 2020)

I've been with Target for 15+ years as a team lead.  I currently have about 3.5 weeks of time off banked up that I am never able to take.  I'll request 2 days off, and be scheduled 3 (24 hours) and plan to use 2 days of vacation time, and then be required to hit my 40 hours in those 3 days.  During covid the time has just been adding up.  Now we are entering holidays but I am looking for a new job.  Is there a way, other than calling in sick, to be able to use up some of my vacation time so I don't lose it?


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2020)

Thats gonna be tough to do right now.  Im glad i live in a payout state


----------



## Rastaman (Nov 10, 2020)

Take a personal LOA to cash out all your vacation time, if you're in a state that doesn't require vacation payout.  Some states require it by law.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2020)

Use it or lose it. Spot doesn't have to pay you. Don't forget about personal or sick leave.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 11, 2020)

I would see when you get your new job and go from there.

You have to weigh whether losing the those 3.5 weeks of vacation is offset by the new job. I would assume at this point you will loose some of that vacation.

In any industry banking that much vacation, sick pay, etc. is always risky.

Most workers are at will so if you got fired tomorrow you would loose ALL OF IT depending on where you live.

Good luck.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 11, 2020)

trgt15tl said:


> I'll request 2 days off, and be scheduled 3 (24 hours) and plan to use 2 days of vacation time, and then be required to hit my 40 hours in those 3 days.


So you are saying your leaders are requiring you to work 40 hours in 3 days? That isn't right, i would talk to your HR about work life balance and ask what the point of giving vacation time is if you are unable to use it


----------



## trgt15tl (Nov 11, 2020)

IhateOPmodel said:


> So you are saying your leaders are requiring you to work 40 hours in 3 days? That isn't right, i would talk to your HR about work life balance and ask what the point of giving vacation time is if you are unable to use it


Yes, typically have been doing 10-12 hour days, and having to cut time by fifth day scheduled or get OT.  Have scheduled time off (around their schedule what won't put them in a bind the most) and days I work it is "great, you were only scheduled 24 hours you can work until whenever) That's why I'm looking to leave... last week they had one of my peers come in on their day off (meaning they had to work 6 days) and 55 hours.  Leadership is  horrible right now.  HR has said "give it some time" for about a year now (its been bad since about October 2019, so this is not new to Covid).  Held off looking due to covid and uncertainty, but its just time I need to get out.  Sucks will lose all the time I haven't been able to take though.


----------



## trgt15tl (Nov 11, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> Take a personal LOA to cash out all your vacation time, if you're in a state that doesn't require vacation payout.  Some states require it by law.


Not in a state where its required to be paid out.  Tried LOA route and was told no, not enough coverage going into the holidays.


----------



## trgt15tl (Nov 11, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> I would see when you get your new job and go from there.
> 
> You have to weigh whether losing the those 3.5 weeks of vacation is offset by the new job. I would assume at this point you will loose some of that vacation.
> 
> ...


100% agree... at this point most likely fine losing it, was just hoping there may be some way to get part of it.  I don't typically bank that much time ever.. as I mentioned I've tried taking vacation time, and then am just required to hit the 40 hours in fewer days.  I've attempted/requested/been scheduled off about 12 days in the last 8 months -  have been requesting off 2-3 days in random weeks, and I just end up at 40+ hours each time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2020)

Tell them you need 2 weeks to stay home with a sick family member who may be Covid positive. Then come back and tell them that they were negative so your not covered for the Covid pay but you can use your vacation.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 11, 2020)

trgt15tl said:


> Yes, typically have been doing 10-12 hour days, and having to cut time by fifth day scheduled or get OT.  Have scheduled time off (around their schedule what won't put them in a bind the most) and days I work it is "great, you were only scheduled 24 hours you can work until whenever) That's why I'm looking to leave... last week they had one of my peers come in on their day off (meaning they had to work 6 days) and 55 hours.  Leadership is  horrible right now.  HR has said "give it some time" for about a year now (its been bad since about October 2019, so this is not new to Covid).  Held off looking due to covid and uncertainty, but its just time I need to get out.  Sucks will lose all the time I haven't been able to take though.


If you are hourly, they can't force you to stay past your scheduled time.  And OT isn't mandatory.  It sounds like you have a real problem at your store and I find it hard to believe that anyone at the corporate level would be ok with everything you have said. I understand not allowing vacation during 4th quarter but any other time shouldn't be an issue. It isn't your fault they are understaffed.  Work life balance used to be a big thing at Target and I think it still is if you make enough noise about it.


----------



## bloodyred (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been with the company a long time, I miss the days you could take a week and get 40+ of your vacation for that week, then they changed it to max average weekly hours, ugh. I want better time off, not more time off!   I'm a workaholic, and I don't take a week ever 6-8 weeks, thanks but how about a payout option for us over 10 yr TM's.   I get that they want more work/life balance, but some of that balance comes from taking a vacation I get paid for the week off and also get a payout that will go towards the cost of taking that vaca.  currently about to max out on both vaca and personal time right before the holidays, so likely about to lose accumulating time off.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 11, 2020)

bloodyred said:


> I've been with the company a long time, I miss the days you could take a week and get 40+ of your vacation for that week, then they changed it to max average weekly hours, ugh. I want better time off, not more time off!   I'm a workaholic, and I don't take a week ever 6-8 weeks, thanks but how about a payout option for us over 10 yr TM's.   I get that they want more work/life balance, but some of that balance comes from taking a vacation I get paid for the week off and also get a payout that will go towards the cost of taking that vaca.  currently about to max out on both vaca and personal time right before the holidays, so likely about to lose accumulating time off.


I hate that too. I was so mad when I took my first vacation two years ago and was told that I would only be payed for part of it. Why would you do that assholes.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 12, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Tell them you need 2 weeks to stay home with a sick family member who may be Covid positive. Then come back and tell them that they were negative so your not covered for the Covid pay but you can use your vacation.


I don’t think the op could use the vacation. That would be a case where he could use sick hours due to someone’s illness but not vacation.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 12, 2020)

If you are actually on an unpaid leave,  you can use vacation time.


----------



## trgt15tl (Nov 12, 2020)

bloodyred said:


> I've been with the company a long time, I miss the days you could take a week and get 40+ of your vacation for that week, then they changed it to max average weekly hours, ugh. I want better time off, not more time off!   I'm a workaholic, and I don't take a week ever 6-8 weeks, thanks but how about a payout option for us over 10 yr TM's.   I get that they want more work/life balance, but some of that balance comes from taking a vacation I get paid for the week off and also get a payout that will go towards the cost of taking that vaca.  currently about to max out on both vaca and personal time right before the holidays, so likely about to lose accumulating time off.


I average 40 hours so am able to do 40 if I were to take a week off... its just not something I've been able to do.


----------



## bloodyred (Nov 12, 2020)

trgt15tl said:


> I average 40 hours so am able to do 40 if I were to take a week off... its just not something I've been able to do.


Yes it's nice to get a full week off and a full week pay, but there was more than once I would take a legit vacation (cruise) or trip away and take 60 - 80 hrs of my vacation in a 1 week period, I was taking vacation, and getting (spending money) to take that vacation.  It was a much more enjoyable time off, than just taking a week and doing a (staycation) and touting how I planted flowers or painted the living room while off.  I just have a different idea of what vacation is to me than some, but even so, it could also be a staycation and that allows you to get what you have built up and use it to benefit you from, like redoing part of the house, improving the landscape, etc and having extra cash to pay for the improvements.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 16, 2020)

trgt15tl said:


> HR has said "give it some time" for about a year now (its been bad since about October 2019, so this is not new to Covid)


This is the most bullshit answer in the history of bullshit.  And bullshit has a long history.

This is a cop-out.  HR doesn't give a shit because it doesn't impact them.  Don't accept this answer, push back against it.

"No amount of time with this behavior is acceptable.  I would like to have it resolved now."
"We are past the point where waiting is an acceptable solution. I would like this resolved now."

Conversely, take a vacation and just don't work late?

This is not a problem with Target (well it is, culturally), it's a problem with you.  You control your work-life balance, not Target.  Don't let people step on you.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

Little late for OP but if you didn't work up to your average you can go back for like 6 weeks and retroactive up to your average weekly hours. This is what my HR TM told me and I did it for the pay period before I left and I got it all. So I'll just miss the PH and PTO that I earned for like 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Use it or lose it. Spot doesn't have to pay you. Don't forget about personal or sick leave.


While I know this is true, I find it interesting that the pay and benefits page says "You earn vacation hours each pay period based on your hours paid, position and years of service."  Wouldn't it seem that if you "earn" something that it is owed to you?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 15, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> While I know this is true, I find it interesting that the pay and benefits page says "You earn vacation hours each pay period based on your hours paid, position and years of service."  Wouldn't it seem that if you "earn" something that it is owed to you?


It should be but the spot isn't Kroger. Heck it isn't even Wal-fart both places pay when you quit. Wal-fart pays your vacation even when your fired.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 16, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> It should be but the spot isn't Kroger. Heck it isn't even Wal-fart both places pay when you quit. Wal-fart pays your vacation even when your fired.


I also believe whether a company has to pay out your vacation varies from state to state too.

Therefore use it or loose it.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 16, 2021)

They changed their vacation policy about 4 years ago or so.   There's a lengthy corporate reason for the change. Basically, a decade ago Congress passed a law (Great Recession related) affecting corporate balance sheets. Simply put, traditional vacation accrual (with end-of-employment payout)  is on the company's books as an unfunded liability.  Many companies figured out a legal way to reduce this problem: eliminating end-of-employment cashout.

So this helped clean up Target's books and makes Target's shares look like a better investment.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 17, 2021)

Put in for a week vacation and stick to it. Use the time to look for another job.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 17, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I also believe whether a company has to pay out your vacation varies from state to state too.
> 
> Therefore use it or loose it.


It absolutely varies. Luckily I'm in Illinois so when I quit they had to payout my vacation. I did lose my ph and sick time, but it was absolutely worth It to get out of the toxic environment.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 24, 2021)

I am happy that California requires employers to pay out vacation time. It was annoying when I lost the 58 hours of sick time I had accrued.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 24, 2021)

billy29 said:


> Little late for OP but if you didn't work up to your average you can go back for like 6 weeks and retroactive up to your average weekly hours. This is what my HR TM told me and I did it for the pay period before I left and I got it all. So I'll just miss the PH and PTO that I earned for like 2 weeks or so.


I do this whenever I haven’t worked my average (40) hours.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 25, 2021)

TallAPGuy said:


> I am happy that California requires employers to pay out vacation time. It was annoying when I lost the 58 hours of sick time I had accrued.


Did they pay out sick time when you left? Now, they only do vacation/PH but not sick time.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 25, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Did they pay out sick time when you left? Now, they only do vacation/PH but not sick time.


No, only vacay


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 11, 2021)

TallAPGuy said:


> No, only vacay


You should have also received your PH


----------



## NKG (Apr 11, 2021)

I was told mine vacation wouldn't be cashed out and it was. Check your state laws


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 12, 2021)

NKG said:


> I was told mine vacation wouldn't be cashed out and it was. Check your state laws


Lucky they don't pay out here where I live. In fact every time I try use my vacation for than say for more than two days they automatically reject it. It not like there's isn't 1 person besides me who is in the department who would be overwhelmed there's fucking 5 in it. I even did that stupid thing where they say take a couple of days off one week and then take the couple off the next week and they still rejected it. How do I do get them to stop auto rejecting my vacation?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 12, 2021)

If it’s auto rejecting that means no one is looking at it. Go to your leader that writes the schedule and let them know you put a time off request in. Make sure you put a reason for time off, they’re denied if we don’t put a reason we want it off. As soon as it is autodenied let that leader know that no one looked at your time off and you can’t work.


----------

